# What do you think? QH Colt



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Do you think when he sheds out he will be a dark chocolate palomino or be light/other? What do you think of his build, he is bred for ranch work? I am tempted to go check him out he is 2 hours away though and I would only be able to put a deposit on him not pick up till end of july.

Bloodlines: 
Dam is a Granddaughter of World Champion NRHA, NCHA, AQHA "Smart Chic Olena", also Smart Little Lena, Docs Remedy, Magnolia Bar, Steps Little Remedy, Gay Sugar Chic, Doc O'Lena, Gay Bar King, Smart Peppy, Doc Bar, Teresa Tivio, Two Eyed Dondi, Dondi Red Jack.

Sire is Grandson of NRHA Grand Champion "Boggies Flashy Jac", Hollywood Jac 86, Miss Hollywood, Randy Dell, Easter King, Boggies Last, Nifty Bee, Boggie Bee, Mito Cody, Mito Commander, Two Eyed Jack


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I honestly dont know, but just saying, HES SO FREAKIN ADORABLE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I want!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

cool coloring,hard to evaluate his conformation based on those pics & his young age.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

paintedpastures said:


> cool coloring,hard to evaluate his conformation based on those pics & his young age.


I was just wondering if anything horrible stuck out and thats the only pics they sent me


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He is a chunky little thing & his legs look pretty correct .Definitely have a look at him


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Is his sire grey? It definitely looks like he'll grey out.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

sire is perlino


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

He looks awesome up top. Great shoulder, nice croup, his neck ties in really well. He looks to be upright on his pasterns, though. But these aren't the best pictures to judge from.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

He's a bit young to judge, but I see nothing blaringly wrong other than the fact that he's not mine. He looks like he's going to be quite the solid guy when he grows up! Absolutely adorable! Not to mention, his dam's bloodlines- my sister's mare is from those lines and she is one excellent cow horse. I'm not familiar with his sire's lines...


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Dang! That colt has an *** end! Looks all muscled up even as a baby!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

SpiritLifter said:


> Dang! That colt has an *** end! Looks all muscled up even as a baby!


That was my first thought
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well this is embarrassing I copied the wrong bloodlines of the dam

dam is a Granddaughter of World Champion "Son ofa Doc", also Doc Bar, Bar P Straw, Jazzy Socks, Royal King, Two Eyed Jack, Two D Two, Easter King, Hollywood Gold, King.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he may be the color on his lower face, it looks like he is trying to get a blaze. i like the color on his lower legs. Cute baby, I would only question maybe be very downhill butt seems a little high, but he is so Young that this could change in a months time. !


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, lol... well, those don't seem like bad bloodlines either. I do like King, Doc Bar, and Hollywood Gold.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sire







Dam


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Sire must be grey, you just can't tell because he's a double dilute. The colt will definitely grey IMO.. Do you know if one of the sire's parents is grey?


----------

